# This is my 10-week old :D



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey all, this is a picture of my pure white new cockatiel, Travis . Much appreciated 

<a href="http://s986.photobucket.com/albums/ae343/Parisiensis/?action=view&current=Travis.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae343/Parisiensis/Travis.jpg" border="0" alt="Travis"></a>

Only one at the minute, but I'll upload more soon


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...he/she is a beauty!! Are the eyes red or brown?


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice bird... is it an albino?


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Ah...he/she is a beauty!! Are the eyes red or brown?


A full dark brown


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

Birdlette said:


> Very nice bird... is it an albino?


I think so, I can't remember what the guy at the pet shop told me, but yeah I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Albino (lWhiteface Lutino) will have red eyes, and they get older the eyes turn a deep ruby color. The eye color can be checked by shining a flashlight indirectly towards the eye. Both the pupil and iris will reflect back a reddish-pink.

If the eyes refelct back dark with a black pupil and brown iris then the bird is a clear pied. Most pieds will have dark feathers on them. A clear pied is a pied that does not have any dark feathers.


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Albino (lWhiteface Lutino) will have red eyes, and they get older the eyes turn a deep ruby color. The eye color can be checked by shining a flashlight indirectly towards the eye. Both the pupil and iris will reflect back a reddish-pink.
> 
> If the eyes refelct back dark with a black pupil and brown iris then the bird is a clear pied. Most pieds will have dark feathers on them. A clear pied is a pied that does not have any dark feathers.


Ah, I'll try that then, thanks


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

I love light colored birds, very pretty


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

He/she is beautiful!


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Albino (lWhiteface Lutino) will have red eyes, and they get older the eyes turn a deep ruby color. The eye color can be checked by shining a flashlight indirectly towards the eye. Both the pupil and iris will reflect back a reddish-pink.
> 
> If the eyes refelct back dark with a black pupil and brown iris then the bird is a clear pied. Most pieds will have dark feathers on them. A clear pied is a pied that does not have any dark feathers.


Did what you said just, and his eye's are a full glowing red 

So yeah, Albino


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Real cute bird 

I had one question though, how far apart are the bars of the cage? In the photo they look quite spacious.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty bird


----------

